# My LeMans Blue E90 pics



## 320d lemans (May 27, 2006)

hi all here my pics


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking good :thumbup: - Can you make them any bigger?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello and Welcome,

I have moved the thread to the Photography section and edited the title. It would be of great help, if you had added the color and the model designation in your post, so that members, who would search for particular colors and models, could easily find them through the search function.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## 320d lemans (May 27, 2006)

*320d lemans blue*

heres 2 for now


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Lemans Blue looks AWESOME on the E90. I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## 320d lemans (May 27, 2006)

get get them bigger wont let me


----------

